

Apple, Google, and Others Hit With Patent Lawsuit Over Spam Email Identification - fraXis
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/the-lanier-law-firm-files-infringement-lawsuit-over-email-spam-patent-98916544.html

======
tzs
Wow...I've never seen so many typos in a patent before. From the claims:

    
    
        A method of obtaining context information about
        a sender of an electronic message using a mail
        processing comprising the steps of
    

Someone accidentally a word there.

    
    
        scanning the message, usinig the mail processine
        program
    

I suspect none of the defendants are "usinig" any "processine" program.

    
    
        context is information about the sender or the
        message that is usefiul to the recipient
    

The defendants probably aren't looking for "usefiul" information.

I know people make mistakes occasionally. Heck, on a patent I was co-inventor
on and so had many occasions to read the application, I missed that the title
was "Program Lunch Acceleration" rather than the desired "Program Launch
Acceleration". The other inventor also missed it, as did our patent attorney,
and the patent examiner. We only caught it after the patent issued, and had to
do some paperwork to get it fixed.

But at least that's a typo that won't be caught by a spell checker, so we had
a (lame) excuse. I don't see how "usinig" or "processine" or "usefiul" would
get past the patent attorney's word processor.

I recognize the name of the patent attorney--he was an undergraduate at
Caltech at the same time I was, graduating about 15 years before this patent
was filed. So, it isn't the case that the inventors had some elderly patent
attorney who still did everything on legal pads or typewriters and wouldn't
have had a spell checker.

------
mattmillr
"The InNova patent was awarded to inventor and mathematician Robert Uomini
nearly 15 years ago when Internet email was still in its formative stages."

I understand the internet had a big bump in popularity in '95, but wasn't the
"formative stage" of email much earlier?

~~~
blueben
It's a press release from a patent troll. They don't deal in facts.

------
yanw
Another day, another troll.

